# Any advice for breaking the Internship barrier?



## merlinhimself (Nov 28, 2016)

For the past year I have been interning for RCP and Sacred Tiger, basically nonstop working my regular job and interning the rest of the other days. It has been a great and very eye opening experience and I love it, but, I would love to hear some personal experiences from everyone on how they reached the next level, a stable position haha.

I know staying around, showing up, and working hard are key, but I am very eager to find my place in this industry.

Looking forward to hearing some responses! 

Cheers,
David


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 28, 2016)

Not much more to it than being the best you can, eager to learn, and always having the best mood in the room. Beyond that, be sure to actually cultivate your relationships you make--make plans to meet up, hang out, pick someone's brain, etc.

Assistant positions (which is what I assume you're looking for) open up rarely and in my experience come from recommendations. You can do everything right and not get one--there's a lot of luck involved. So be sure to continue cultivating your _own _career in addition to keeping your ear to the ground for assistantships.

I know that's a lot, especially since you're working a day job. Just do your best to manage your time well and hang in there.

Keep chugging!


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 28, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Not much more to it than being the best you can, eager to learn, and always having the best mood in the room. Beyond that, be sure to actually cultivate your relationships you make--make plans to meet up, hang out, pick someone's brain, etc.
> 
> Assistant positions (which is what I assume you're looking for) open up rarely and in my experience come from recommendations. You can do everything right and not get one--there's a lot of luck involved. So be sure to continue cultivating your _own _career in addition to keeping your ear to the ground for assistantships.
> 
> ...



Hey Alex, Thanks for the response! It can definitely feel daunting at times but there isn't anything id rather do! I'll definitely take what you've said and try applying it more into my days. But i agree, from what I've seen and been told its about luck and timing :/
Cheers!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 29, 2016)

I know you are looking for advice that has the answer, but I will be blunt: don't wait around for an opportunity. If your day job is stable and pays the bills, stick with it. 

I do not like to see talented musicians struggle just to stay in the music industry. Work on whatever projects you can and make friends with people. But do not count on anyone to look out for you.

Chase your dreams but get your reality together first.


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 29, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> I know you are looking for advice that has the answer, but I will be blunt: don't wait around for an opportunity. If your day job is stable and pays the bills, stick with it.
> 
> I do not like to see talented musicians struggle just to stay in the music industry. Work on whatever projects you can and make friends with people. But do not count on anyone to look out for you.
> 
> Chase your dreams but get your reality together first.


Thank you for your response! 
I definitely agree and would never put myself in a situation that would compromise my well being, however I would much rather make less as an assistant or paid runner, but enough to support myself, in the industry than working a "regular" job that pays more. I feel more at home interning for free lol, but I would love to be paid for it full time.


----------



## ken c (Nov 29, 2016)

I was an intern at a Composer's Studio for a bit and it seemed that the recommendation from the assistants there was to ask the Composer to be considered for a paid position after being there for anywhere from 3-6months. I ended up getting busy with other things and didn't stick around for that long, but it seems that you have been at the studio long enough to ask.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 29, 2016)

ken c said:


> I was an intern at a Composer's Studio for a bit and it seemed that the recommendation from the assistants there was to ask the Composer to be considered for a paid position after being there for anywhere from 3-6months.



In my experience: do not follow this advice.


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 30, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> In my experience: do not follow this advice.



I would have to agree with Alex, I wouldn't ever want to be thought of as pushy or too eager and have it backfire. 

do you guys know of any societies that would expand my opportunities? For example when I was an engineer I was part of the Grammy foundation, they would host get togethers and events pretty often that even the top engineers and musicians would attend locally. From there I met a lot of great contacts and got a decent amount of clients and work from it all.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 30, 2016)

merlinhimself said:


> I would have to agree with Alex, I wouldn't ever want to be thought of as pushy or too eager and have it backfire.
> 
> do you guys know of any societies that would expand my opportunities? For example when I was an engineer I was part of the Grammy foundation, they would host get togethers and events pretty often that even the top engineers and musicians would attend locally. From there I met a lot of great contacts and got a decent amount of clients and work from it all.



Do you guys really think asking for a job is a bad thing? I do not believe asking for a job is ever a bad thing. 

Either you get an offer or not. If the person you ask becomes angry or offended, you can move on to better things. If you are working for free, you can only go up from there!

I would encourage an intern to ask for a paid position, respectfully of course. It would probably be good to write a letter and deliver it to the composer. This would help in case asking in person makes you nervous. 

Being told yes or no gives you the option to make more choices to determine your future instead of waiting for random luck.

There is nothing wrong with asking for what you want in life. I have learned that in life you don't get what you deserve; you get what you negotiate.

Ask and know; don't ask and always wonder "what if".


----------



## merlinhimself (Dec 2, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> Being told yes or no gives you the option to make more choices to determine your future instead of waiting for random luck.



You make a good point. I feel like waiting till the new year might be a better time to see where I stand.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 2, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> Do you guys really think asking for a job is a bad thing? I do not believe asking for a job is ever a bad thing.



TBH I think in general you're right but for composing specifically you're wrong & Alex is right.

Composers with work generally already have teams of people around them. Asking to be added to a composer's workflow isn't necessarily offering to solve a problem for them. You're really asking them a favor. When they look at a new person they think "How much time will I have to spend training this individual, bringing him/her up to speed on my process, what can they really do for me straightaway, etc."

These are not heartless people btw, just overworked.

Optimistically, the response you should hope for is _"I will put you on my list." _Then you may be contacted months or years in the future when they really need someone to come in and save their bacon. In the meantime work on your skills. Be ready to nail the "prove yourself NOW" moment when it comes.

Also @merlinhimself if you haven't already, go ahead and join ASCAP/BMI, join SCL, and join AFM if applicable. They all have meetups & seminars, you'll meet your peers and get to listen to some of the best composers in LA talking about their own scores. Really fun stuff.


----------



## merlinhimself (Dec 2, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Also @merlinhimself if you haven't already, go ahead and join ASCAP/BMI, join SCL, and join AFM if applicable. They all have meetups & seminars, you'll meet your peers and get to listen to some of the best composers in LA talking about their own scores. Really fun stuff.



Thanks for the response! Totally agree, for right now I'm aiming at a tech, runner, or even an assistant (not assistant composer). Eventually composing is 100% where I want to be, but I understand that it is luck, timing, etc to get those spots. I more want to just have a position around music and composers instead of working 5 days a week at a regular job.

And I actually just signed up for the SCL membership the other day! Definitely looking forward to going to some of the screenings.


----------

